# Your user name



## Rocky (May 11, 2011)

Tell ushow you developed your user name for this site. Some are very obvious (e.g. Wade) and some are not (e.g. ibglowin, although I suspect it has something to do with where he lives). My user name, Rocky (surname Rocco),is a nickname that I have had most of my life.


----------



## grapeman (May 11, 2011)

Rocky, on this site I am Appleman. It could describe my physical shape as I aged, but alas it was in reference to a hobby I had a number of years back. I ran an apple orchard for several years until I decided to leave it to the guys with deeper pockets than myself. That leads me to my WinePress moniker - knotsorich, which is what I am after having the apple orchard. On Wade's WineMakingTalk forum I am grapeman which is my current passion and hope to keep that one for a number of years or until my demise and the big dirt nap.


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2011)

Yep, mine nice and easy!!!! K.I.S.S. (*K*eep *I*t *S*imple *S*tupid)


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2011)

Rocky I came up with the name Running Wolf for my wine cellar. Last name is Wolfe. In turn I use that name on the forums.


----------



## rrawhide (May 13, 2011)

Rocky
Oak Hill Lane Cellars is from our drive/road. I was able to name my own roadmany many ayears agoand i chose Oakhill Lane. Interestingly, in this valley there are about 10 roads/drives. All the early neighbors wanted to name theirs after birds ie: Mallard Lane; Roadruner; Blue Heron etc. I really did not want a bird name and they insisted so I named it Vulture View. They then decided that Oakhill Lane was not so bad after allso now ya'll know.!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2011)

Rick that was pretty good!


----------



## grapeman (May 13, 2011)

I kinda like Vulture View! Better than Buzzard Gulch!


----------



## Wade E (May 13, 2011)

Or Crow Crest


----------



## lieu (May 14, 2011)

ibglowin, although I suspect it has something to do with where he lives).
Now I would have said that he uses that because that is what he does when he has a couple glasses of wine or he is playing with his wine/grapes (glowin)





I was on duty when I joined the forum (It was after all my work was done) and when I was typing in all my info one of the guys came into the room to ask me a question. He calls me Lieu because of my position so hence the name


----------



## Rocky (May 14, 2011)

Bruce, 


I was a Sergeant. Does that mean I have to call you "Sir?"






I think Mike is from Los Alamos, NM where they did the A-bomb tests. I thought he was"glowin" from the radiation. Your interpretation seems more likely.


----------



## Randoneur (May 14, 2011)

Randonneur is the correct spelling and is commonly used in cycling, but directly translated means "hiker". I started using Randoneur as a trail handle on trips to the Appalachian Trail years ago and just continued using it through the years.


----------



## Flem (May 14, 2011)

First letters of my last name. Had that nickname for many years.


----------



## closetwine (May 15, 2011)

I'm stuck making my wine the the closet, hence the name...


----------



## Flem (May 15, 2011)

Then again, there are other reasons for being in the closet. LOL


----------



## Rocky (May 15, 2011)

Come on people, let's hear from some of the not so obvious names, like ClosetWine just did. For example, is Guapo really _guapo? _Why does Mike _be glowin'? _Is DancerMan really a _dancer? _All the World wants to know!


----------



## Randoneur (May 15, 2011)

ClosetWine said:


> I'm stuck making my wine the the closet, hence the name...





This could be a problem when you graduate to the kitchen or a spare room. If you really get going - I don't think Chateau Closet will sell. LOL


----------



## ASAI (May 15, 2011)

A = Arrogant 
S = Smart
A =A$$
I = Ishaya
Beliving that big brother is spying on all our activities, it is important to not let too much personal/identifible information get on the "World Wide" Web.


----------



## lieu (May 15, 2011)

Hey Rocky
LOL Not at all. You can call me what ever you want, just dont call me late for dinner




Where were you a sergeant?- Bruce


----------



## closetwine (May 15, 2011)

LOL! Well, I could have part of the kitchen, but in the closet isn't central heated... so when hubby cranks the ac down to 65, my wine is still a happy 76. Plus the kids can't get in my closet....


----------



## NoSnob (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi! This is my first post here. I'm a newbie, having made only about 30 gallons, mostly WinExpert and a blackberrywine from scratch.I had friends who owned a restaurant in Key West called the La-Tee-Da, a bit of a jab at those who may be excessivelypretentious. So my NoSnob is my way of saying that I'm not one of those! I'm working on an avatar that shows a hand lifting a glass of wine with the pinkie extended. The picture will have a big red slash through it!
NS


----------



## Wade E (Aug 31, 2011)

Very funny!


----------



## Bert (Aug 31, 2011)

Got tagged with the handle many years ago and I found that when I worked phone sales it was easier for people to remember....now more than 1/2 the people I know call me by it....


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 2, 2011)

I got stuck with "Barney" when I was about 3 years old when I told a neighbor my name was Barney Google. My wife got stuck with "Barney" (me) about 60 years ago. Incidentally my wife's name is Betty so we were Barney &amp; Betty before the Rubbles! (Flintstones)


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2011)

"te" is for 1st name Tom
"pe" is for middle namd Peter


Simple...


I am Tom on the other forum.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright I'll bite, how the heck do you get "te" out of Tom????


----------



## grapeman (Sep 3, 2011)

ah, bay, say


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2011)

silly its 1st letter T (for Tom) or t with a long e = te


----------



## xanxer82 (Sep 14, 2011)

My user name is from a Story charchter


----------



## Dean (Sep 14, 2011)

Mines easy to guess


----------

